# recomended oil pressure



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

whats the recomended oil pressure for a 1991 300zx im usually at around 60


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hybridthreat said:


> whats the recomended oil pressure for a 1991 300zx im usually at around 60


Yes! ... ..... ...


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

Spongerider said:


> Yes! ... ..... ...


 is that idling or driving say about 2-3 rpms


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Warmed up at idle and at a light load while cruising it should be about half that on the stock gauge normally.


----------



## Corradoslc7 (May 4, 2007)

A good rule of thumb is at least 10psi for every thousand rpms. So at 1,000rpms you would need a bare minimum of 10psi and you have 60psi at idle you should be fine.


----------

